# Representative Office/Liaison Office



## Ranga

Hi,

I have a registered IT office in India and I am looking forward to do business in Australia. If I open a Representative Office in Australia, can I,

Do active business in Australia?
Quote customers under the Australian Representative Office?
Make profits in the Representative Office?

Also, do I have to submit my Indian office Annual Reports to ASIC?

Thanks,
- Ranga


----------

